# London photo sets record



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

they just keep getting bigger & bigger:

London Photo Sets Record For Gigapixel Panorama | Popular Photography


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

WOW! Wot an amazing pano-session









After a good search around, I can't see my home 'cos 'The Shard' is in the way, but on the bonus side, I did spot 'Busby' the BT logo, so I'm in with a chance of winning a year's free broadband, an iPod and a free trip to the top of the GPO-Tower in London









Nice one Zulu, thank you


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

sent a link to Donald G, and he too found busby - hope you win something from it WereBo


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hehehehehe Thanks Zulu, if I do win it'll be the first time in so long, I can't remember when :grin:


----------

